# Are Silverline windows all that bad?



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.vinyl-windows.org/

http://www.vinyl-windows.org/Vinyl-Window-Facts.htm


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Skuce said:


> http://www.vinyl-windows.org/
> 
> http://www.vinyl-windows.org/Vinyl-Window-Facts.htm


That's bunk, a lot of people down here in Texas have vinyl windows and don't have the sorts of problems that are detailed on that site. And it gets plenty hot down here, like 42C/108F last summer here in Austin.


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

A lot of people down in Texas do have the problems. Everywhere else in the world too. But hey...vinyl windows are a 3 Billion dollar a year industry in the States. Guess they must last forever to make that much money each year? And I guess Vinyl Chloride isn't on the list of dangerous chemicals higher than Lead?

Any town in any state. Go for a walk and take a close look. The count list gets big really really fast.

I go for solid wood windows ANY day of the week.


----------



## Dairylander (Nov 9, 2009)

It's just like anything else, you get what you pay for.
I think the more important question is how long you plan on being in the house.
If you're in it for a few decades, make the the upgrade.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Skuce said:


> A lot of people down in Texas do have the problems. Everywhere else in the world too. But hey...vinyl windows are a 3 Billion dollar a year industry in the States. Guess they must last forever to make that much money each year? And I guess Vinyl Chloride isn't on the list of dangerous chemicals higher than Lead?
> 
> Any town in any state. Go for a walk and take a close look. The count list gets big really really fast.
> 
> I go for solid wood windows ANY day of the week.


Who are people who run the site that you posted?

What product are they selling?

Why don't they put their name on the site, or for that matter any sort of description about who they are?

A WHOIS tells me nothing

Checking server [whois.publicinterestregistry.net] 
Results:
NOTICE: Access to .ORG WHOIS information is provided to assist persons in 
determining the contents of a domain name registration record in the Public Interest Registry 
registry database. The data in this record is provided by Public Interest Registry 
for informational purposes only, and Public Interest Registry does not guarantee its 
accuracy. This service is intended only for query-based access. You agree 
that you will use this data only for lawful purposes and that, under no 
circumstances will you use this data to: (a) allow, enable, or otherwise 
support the transmission by e-mail, telephone, or facsimile of mass 
unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations to entities other than 
the data recipient's own existing customers; or (b) enable high volume, 
automated, electronic processes that send queries or data to the systems of 
Registry Operator or any ICANN-Accredited Registrar, except as reasonably 
necessary to register domain names or modify existing registrations. All 
rights reserved. Public Interest Registry reserves the right to modify these terms at any 
time. By submitting this query, you agree to abide by this policy. 

Domain ID107915056-LROR 
Domain Name:VINYL-WINDOWS.ORG 
Created On:21-Oct-2005 16:10:55 UTC 
Last Updated On:03-Dec-2009 18:31:48 UTC 
Expiration Date:21-Oct-2012 16:10:55 UTC 
Sponsoring Registrar:GoDaddy.com, Inc. (R91-LROR) 
Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED 
Status:CLIENT RENEW PROHIBITED 
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED 
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED 
Registrant ID:CR31543870 
Registrant Name:Registration Private 
Registrant Organizationomains by Proxy, Inc. 
Registrant Street1omainsByProxy.com 
Registrant Street2:15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353 
Registrant Street3: 
Registrant City:Scottsdale 
Registrant State/Province:Arizona 
Registrant Postal Code:85260 
Registrant Country:US 
Registrant Phone:+1.4806242599 
Registrant Phone Ext.: 
Registrant FAX: 
Registrant FAX Ext.: 
Registrant Email[email protected] 
Admin ID:CR31543872 
Admin Name:Registration Private 
Admin Organizationomains by Proxy, Inc. 
Admin Street1omainsByProxy.com 
Admin Street2:15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353 
Admin Street3: 
Admin City:Scottsdale 
Admin State/Province:Arizona 
Admin Postal Code:85260 
Admin Country:US 
Admin Phone:+1.4806242599 
Admin Phone Ext.: 
Admin FAX: 
Admin FAX Ext.: 
Admin Email[email protected] 
Tech ID:CR31543871 
Tech Name:Registration Private 
Tech Organizationomains by Proxy, Inc. 
Tech Street1omainsByProxy.com 
Tech Street2:15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353 
Tech Street3: 
Tech City:Scottsdale 
Tech State/Province:Arizona 
Tech Postal Code:85260 
Tech Country:US 
Tech Phone:+1.4806242599 
Tech Phone Ext.: 
Tech FAX: 
Tech FAX Ext.: 
Tech Email[email protected] 
Name Server:NS2.GEODNS.NET 
Name Server:NS1.GEODNS.NET 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
DNSSEC:Unsigned


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.vinyl-windows.org/USEE.htm



> *Wood* Wooden window frames are better insulating than metal frames (about R-1.4 per inch of thickness) and help to prevent cold weather condensation problems inside the house. However wood does require maintenance (i.e. painting). *If they aren’t protected from moisture, they can stick, crack, and rot.*





Hum. Sounds like a great choice for a location in the humid southeastern US, eh?


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

New Orleans has the largest collection of 19th century buildings in the USA. Really humid there...but their wood windows seem pretty fine for the last 200 years.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Irrelevant. Wood framed windows were the only choice available in the early 1800s.

How many wood installations do you see in NOLA in 2010? I'd guess the vast majority are aluminum, which seems to be the predominant choice in the South. I have not been down there since the Mardi Gras right before Katrina though.


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

There are good and bad vinyl and wood windows. Most of the ones on the linked site were very poorly installed. Some of the higher end Silverline windows aren't that bad. I have vinyl clad wood in my home and they are also maintainance free but cost more


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

what the sites says is true...it may be pretty dated info tho
there are some great vinyl windows out there

but you could set up site just like that and list the disadvantages of any window type with that same broad brush

i prefer wood also plus i know better than to argue with a true beliver:wink:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There are very good vinyl windows out there, just as there are very good wood windows and fiberglass windows. There are pros and cons to each. Anyone who doesn't acknowledge that is either lying or ignorant. Silverline is NOT a good vinyl product IMO.


----------



## mmarse1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, Silverline are very poorly made and viewed as bottom of the barrel by most pro's. when you think of a cheap looking, flimsy vinyl window, silverline comes to mind. Pella thermostar is another cheaply made window that low budget contractors seem to use along with Excalibur by Alside.

High end vinyl window brands actually perform better than a wood window and also look nice. Some higher end brands are Okna , HiMark, Soft Lite, Gorell, and Sunrise .


----------



## SuperJETT (Oct 27, 2012)

And you just replied to an almost 3 year old thread.


----------



## Roberte090354 (May 6, 2015)

Are silverline casement windows any better thar the double or single hung?


----------



## UPPat (Jul 15, 2017)

I have a new Silver Line Anderson Window. I am furious that my contractor did not go over the quality of this window with me before installation. It is so cheaply made and looks like the screen will probably fall apart if I ever have to remove it. I am so so disappointed. I'm so glad it is only one window. Information is so hard to find online about the Silver Line windows.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken my parents had those windows in their bedrooms (3). After a couple years they could barely open or close them. The warranty is about useless so they ended up replacing them last year with a different brand and they are once again happy with them.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this. This is why we stress that you cannot commoditize a vinyl winidw. 

The good ones are great and the cheap ones are just that bad.


----------

